# Bafang 750w mid drive conversion on a 2020 Giant Talon 2



## LeftyKrueger (11 mo ago)

I'm considering purchasing a mid drive motor kit through Bafang direct for about $800. Has anyone done this conversion on a Talon 2? Pros and Cons? Is a 2x9 a good setup to electrify? Should I be concerned about building a bike with a quick release front tire if the bike hits speed over 30pmh?


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

The Bafang mid drive kit is only a 1 ring set-up. A Leeke 42T chainring is the smallest size that gives you the best chain line.
Do some research on this before diving in. Look at your chainstay to see if a 42T will clear.


----------

